# John deere 950 Clutch



## pcbye (Aug 11, 2011)

Greetings: Anyone know about how long the clutch on a 950 will go. I understand it "depends" on how it is used, but in general what's the MTBF.

I have about 1300 hrs. on my 950 and I "ususally" keep everything well adjusted. It does not slip, but I have a strange feeling it is getting to the point where I may need to replace it.

I plow -- Ford 14" Double Bottom -- about 1-2 acres a year, and till the same. Plow snow, and mow about 5-acres a year.

I just don't want to get stuck this fall / winter with a down tractor.

I am pretty good about the clutch myself, but a straight collar shift can be a challenge when manuvering. Others that use the tractor may not be so kind, and the guy I bought from used it clean barns which he finally bought a skid steer to do so I assume it has had a work out.

Also, what, where is the best place to get a Clutch Plate / Pressure Plate -- OEM, Rebuilt, etc, etc.

I plan on doing some full service and upgrades this winter like a new high volume hydraulic pump, full Hydraulic flush and refill, etc.

I have run Amsoil Synthetic in it since I got it with 800 hrs. on it. I flushed and changed the hydraulics on it then and installed a return filter. The engine gets 5W-40 in Winter and 14W-40 HD Diesel in the summer with a new WIX filter. It might get 100 hrs. before I change. Hydraulics get a a new filter twice a year -- about 300 hrs. on the Hydraulic Oil.

Any advice or comments on the clutch would be appreciated. I would like to hear from someone who has changed one out themselves also. I have the full suite of service manuals for the tractor and all of the attachements. The previous owner was maticulus in keeping everything in order and I have a full shop to do the work.

Regards;

Peter


----------



## qstott (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a 1050 and at about 3200 hrs the pto began to scrub when I tried to engage it. I split the tractor and adjusted the clutch and fixed it for a short time. It started scrubbing again at about 3300 hrs. I suspected the disc were worn to the point that the clutch was not releasing like it should. I never hade any trouble with gear changes. It is a two stage clutch.

I priced one at the JD dealership and it was very pricey. They did tell me they could get a reman aftermarket that was quite a bit cheaper. I kept using it like it was until I recently sold it with about 3500 hrs. 

I don't think replacing it would be such a bad job. I blocked up the transmission, and hooked an engine hoist to the rear of the engine. After unbolting the trans from the rear of the engine, and unhooking the hyd lines, I just rolled the front of the tractor away from the rear. It took a small amount of jiggling to get the input shaft to line up with the clutch disc, but it wasn't too hard. With two disc, a line up shaft would be required for sure.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Replacing the Clutch is not a hard job, but it is an expensive one. I suggest you try one of the Tractor Salvage Companies to see if they have one in stock. Some times they have them with relatively low hours on them.....Just a thought


----------

